# Notification of Units For Sale



## urban5 (Jun 9, 2013)

Is there a function in the Marketplace to notify you by email or PM when a unit you are looking for is placed for sale.  I have seen this on other sites, but searching through the marketplace I didn't see any thing that would allow that.

Thanks


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 9, 2013)

urban5 said:


> Is there a function in the Marketplace to notify you by email or PM when a unit you are looking for is placed for sale.  I have seen this on other sites, but searching through the marketplace I didn't see any thing that would allow that.
> 
> Thanks



I know that when I had a "rental wanted" ad running, I was getting emails informing me that there were ads placed that may fit my need.

I didn't do anything special to get these notifications that I can remember.

I wish I'd get one on the "buy wish" ad I have running, no one is selling what I'm looking for.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 9, 2013)

your resort watch list will let you easily identify new reviews and ads for any resort you put on it...we did an article on it in the newsletter last week

http://tug2.net/timesharemarketplace/timeshare_watch_list.html


----------



## urban5 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the directions


----------

